# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Bahamas, Bermuda and Turks & Caicos >  >  Anyone like Nevis?

## ruthiebird1

We are considering visiting other islands... been going to SBH for 12 years...Have visited Anguilla, short trips to Barbados..
We are considering Nevis...we are golfers but not "rabid" about golf.
Any advice (I know SBH-onliner's aren't short on that...)
Thanks!

----------


## Snowball1

I visited Nevis for about a week in 2003.  I enjoyed it.  It is a very quiet place. Much less developed compared to SBH, i.e., chickens and goats walking through the streets of the main town, Charlestown.  We rented a house through WIMCO.  Interesting historical sites and also lovely colonial great houses that are now hotels.  I would definitely say the beaches are better on SBH, but the beaches on Nevis were not bad, either.  Best were Oualie beach, where there is a small hotel with good food, Pinney's where the Four Seasons is, and then a beach next to Pinneys whose name I do not recollect, but you got there by basically going off roading.  What an adventure.  Some good restaurants too -- Gallipot and Bananas were standouts.  Have a grilled lobster and a "Killer Bee" at Sunshine's beach bar next to the Four Seasons.   Of course, this is almost 7 years ago so things may have changed, but I think Nevis is worth checking out.

----------


## LindaP

Have you ever tried Aruba? there are a couple of golf courses there, trent jones. I've never been to Nevis.....but Anguilla also has a new course....we are going there in March for "Moonsplash". Good luck!

----------


## noel

The website for the Four Seasons says that it is still closed due to Hurricane Omar, currently set to reopen June, 2010.  Seems strange that it would take so long.

And I know you mentioned Barbados.  We made a quick trip there a couple years ago and had a great time. Stayed at the Royal Westmoreland, great low season rates and more golf than we cared to play.

Tim

----------


## sweetiegal

I prefer Nevis to St. Kitts, still so pristine <3 <3 <3

----------


## smason3

We were in Nevis 12 years ago. We haven't returned.

----------


## Petri

> We are considering Nevis...we are golfers but not "rabid" about golf.



Nevis was the first caribbean island we visit (well, technically Antigua but the first night was on Nevis ;-).

- You want to rent a car.
- Unless you want to have a "McDonalds experience", you don't stay at the Four Seasons.
- It's a very lush island, which also means a lot of fauna.
- It's very quiet, laid back, living in the yesterday type of island.
- They have turned the old sugar plantations into high-end accomodation with excellent restaurants.  Worth recommendation for both sleep and food.
- The beaches are beautiful and you can pretty much have one of your own.

St. Kitts is more developed and we just did a day trip there.  With the car rental is was possible to have a car there as well so we drove around the island, had an excellent lunch at one of the plantations (and had our car replaced while doing so, it was overheating) and returned to Nevis.

Triple the greenness of St. Barth, add a few beaches and the lack of excitement from Anguilla and you've got Nevis.

I would rather visit Nevis than St. Maarten or Grand Cayman but it's no St. Barth for sure.  We have thought about visiting it again but it has never matched the flights and we like fauna when  it sleeps at night (our home fauna is quite different, I saw my first cockroach in St. Barth).

----------


## stbartslover

Been to Nevis a couple of times.
Last in '05. Friends joined us at our villa for a few days on SB and we chartered the former "Nevis Express" over for the day----Caroline and I snorkeled and while friends played the golf course.
Plane was $700 RT---friendly pilot knew I'd been one and offered to let me handle the controls both ways---wife tapped me on the back "let the real pilot fly the plane".
We met at the Four Seasons for a nice lunch.  Great views, very few people, reminded me of the Gustav in that regard. Snorkeling was better than SB off a boat we chartered---skipper knew exactly where to find the fish.
Like Petri says it's lush & green---old plantations, undeveloped, still a little of the funky Caribbean.

----------


## BBT

Nevis is how I found SBH in 1994. I did not like the beaches at all.

----------

